# Best looking track crankset



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Most know I'm a diehard Shimano guy but damn these are nice looking.....(and I'm sure they will be very expensive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Campy is the sexiest. Period.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

And if you really want to know....


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="200px">Part #20595
Your Price: $264.39


</td> <td valign="top">
</td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="2"> *Product Details*
Classic Record alloy track design. Requires a 111mm Campagnolo square taper bottom bracket

*Product Info* 
• 170mm x 49 • SQR • SIL • 592g </td></tr></tbody></table>

That's wholesale. I think the older ones look better, though (like the ones in the auction).


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I have that groupset but I think the Super Record road cranks from the early 90's, IMO, are even sexier.

I have a 44 Record ring on this SS set up:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Funny you should mention.....*

This is a bike we sold at our shop about three years ago - slightly before the fixed gear craze hit here.

A circa early '90's NOS Bertoni track with full Campy Record Pista. We sold it for - get this - $1800.

I'd be crying as it was my size. But the guy that bought it was a local Cat 2 Masters whose wife got him the "Track Certification" classes at the new ADT Velodrome up the road for their anniversary.

It wasn't going to be "no hipster fixie!" He's been in a couple of times and told me every time he shows up there everybody asks him "Where did you get that??"


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the old campy record ones in the 1st post

the new ones dont have the engraving any more, they just have 'campagnolo record' painted on like the road cranks


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I picked up these 165mm cranks with the engraved logo for $100 on Ebay back in 2002. These cranks are on my Cinelli track bike.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Sorry guys, but I don't get it. That's about the plainest looking crankset I've ever seen.

I like these bad boys
http://www.paulcomp.com/rdcrank.html


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

AlanE said:


> Sorry guys, but I don't get it. That's about the plainest looking crankset I've ever seen.
> 
> I like these bad boys
> http://www.paulcomp.com/rdcrank.html


Yes, looking plain and simple makes them sexy.....and that goes for other cranksets as well.

Paul's crankset, on the other hand look too busy. I prefer simple, elegant lines.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The Miches are similar to the Campys in appearance at least.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I'm one of the philistines that don't get it. I think they look fine, and I'm all for simple elegance, but those just look like any old aluminum tapered arms. That's fine and just perfect a lot of the time, but as a stand alone item I don't see the big fuss (aesthetically).


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Personally I like these. Will be getting some once I decide on the length I want.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

kiwisimon said:


> Personally I like these. Will be getting some once I decide on the length I want.


I like them too. Choice of chain ring should aesthetically match as well, something very simple in design.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*both*

I have both the current Campy Pista and the C Record on two different bikes, the Bianchi Pista and the Mondonico. Over all, I think the newer Pista is more attractive, but the old school just seems more "pure" to me. That absolutely flat spider and fluted crank arms look very classic.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Campy's, the Dura Ace tracks, the Sugino 75, the Miche's, even the old 600 on my fixed.

I just don't like "non-cutout" chainrings (screams "department store" to us old farts) and anything by FSA.

Oh, and by "non-cutout" I don't mean my 42 on the 600 - I mean stuff like the Sugino Messenger.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Those are both nice (600s and Campy), but I figured I could add two pics. 
Another classic, Sugino 75s:









And the Campy look-alike, but cheaper Miche:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

One thing that makes me like Shimano (AKA Durache for those Italianofiles) more then Campy is that when you see stuff come up used it is actually a good price for poor like myself. Campy on the other hand costs just as much as brand new Dura Ace cranks. Yeah sure Campy looks spiffy and all but I just like Shimano more anyways.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Sure are pretty

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130376469627&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't believe it sold for that much. That's crazy.

If and when I eventually sell my bike I will definitely part out the components if people are willing to pay that much for them.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*NOS C Record*

goes for bucks
C Record was the best looking gruppo (road and track) ever
guess I may have to sell my Sheriff Badge Pista Wheelset


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

C Record on my bike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

gsxrawd said:


> C Record on my bike



I love that bike....beautiful


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

FWIW I have to agree. She's a beauty.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Most know I'm a diehard Shimano guy but damn these are nice looking.....(and I'm sure they will be very expensive)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130376469627&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


want....


----------

